# Zu viele Dämonenjäger!



## asmolol (22. April 2012)

70% Der Leute die derzeitig in der Beta rumrennen sind Dämonenjäger(innen).
In Umfragen sind sie auch ganz oben.

Wie meint ihr wird das von Blizz noch richtiggestellt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. April 2012)

Was soll Blizzard da "richtig stellen"?


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2012)

Warum richtig gestellt? Die Klasse ist kein Stück besser als die anderen.


----------



## Shamiden (22. April 2012)

hatte eher das gefühl das mönche wie sau gespielt werden


----------



## Xiin (22. April 2012)

Woher hast du den Prozentsatz und was soll Blizzard dagegen machen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

also  in meinem 4er team siehts atm nach witch doktor, barbar, mönch/barbar und wizard aus. niemand mag demon hunter. find die in der beta auch doof, disciplin fühlt sich total wertlos an


ach übrigends:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4663256855
in der offiziellen umfrage aufg platz 3


----------



## ego1899 (23. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> disciplin fühlt sich total wertlos an



Seh ich genauso. Aber ich denke man kann davon ausgehen das sich das ändert, wenn man mal jenseits von Level 13 is ^^

Das der DH so beliebt ist überrascht mich nicht, aber wie meine Vorgänger schon fragten: Was willst du da richtig stellen?

Die meisten Leute essen lieber Pizza als Burger, was kann man dagegen tun?

Das der Hexendoktor bei dem Vote den letzten Platz belegt berrascht mich wiederrum gar nich. Hat mir von allen Klassen am wenigsten Spaß gemacht, wobei man ja wie bei jeder Klasse noch abwarten muss wie sich das im späteren Spiel entwickelt, sowohl wegen der Beta an sich, als auch wegen dem Low-Level.

Ich hab mich bei WoW anfangs auch auf den DK gefreut. Dann rannte bei Release von WotLK nix anderes mehr rum, ergo habe ich bis heute nicht mal einen erstellt ^^
Aber hier juckt es doch wirklich niemanden. Klar ist es schöner wenn die Gruppe möglichst vielfältig ist und jeder auf seine Weise ein wenig heraus sticht, aber das is doch jetzt kein "Zustand" den es irgendwie in Ordnung zu bringen gilt...


----------



## Sirendar (23. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich bei WoW anfangs auch auf den DK gefreut. Dann rannte bei Release von WotLK nix anderes mehr rum, ergo habe ich bis heute nicht mal einen erstellt ^^



Offtopic: 
Das solltest du aber mal tun, allein die Story ist es schon wert einen DK zu erstellen.

Zum Topic:
Ich habe dieses WE einen Dämonenjäger erstellt und mit einem Kollegen, der einen Hexendoktor gezockt hat, ein wenig die Beta unsicher gemacht.
Leider waren die Server ja gut im Stress, so wie es gewollt war denke ich:-), wodurch sich die Sessions kürzer hielten.
Er war vom Hexendoktor aber begeistert und wird damit wohl am 15.05 starten.

Da ich aber auch so einen Beta-Acc. habe konnte ich die anderen Chars auch testen und kann mich zwischen Baba und Demonhunter noch nicht entscheiden.

Gruß Sirendar


----------



## ego1899 (23. April 2012)

Sirendar schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses WE einen Dämonenjäger erstellt und mit einem Kollegen, der einen Hexendoktor gezockt hat, ein wenig die Beta unsicher gemacht.
> Er war vom Hexendoktor aber begeistert und wird damit wohl am 15.05 starten.
> 
> Da ich aber auch so einen Beta-Acc. habe konnte ich die anderen Chars auch testen und kann mich zwischen Baba und Demonhunter noch nicht entscheiden.
> ...



Habe das selbe Dilemma. Habe auch alle getestet und diese beiden gefallen mir auch am besten. Aber ich werde mich um die alten Zeiten willen wohl für den Barbar entscheiden und den Demonhunter "twinken", auch wen ich den auch echt fein finde.
Aber ich will asmolol ja nicht unbedingt einen weiteren DH antun, nich das er sich dann wiederum was antut xD




Sirendar schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Das solltest du aber mal tun, allein die Story ist es schon wert einen DK zu erstellen.



Naja ich lege bei WoW nich unbedingt viel Wert auf die Story. Ich kenn sie zwar größtenteils, jedoch erwische ich mich eigentlich immer dabei wie ich viel zu schnell durchhusche ohne wirklich auf die Geschichte zu achten ^^
Ich sollte meine Dienste im Power-leveling Sektor anbieten, oder mich als China-Farmer versuchen glaube ich


----------



## asmolol (23. April 2012)

in meinen gruppen gibts immer neben mir mindestens einen weiteren dämonenjäger. 
und zum richtigstellen - der vergleich mit pizza und burger ist ziemlich abwegig. es wirkt auf nichts negativ aus wenn man lieber burger isst  in diablo bringts jedoch die klassenbalance ins wanken. in einem rpg soltle so etwas ausgewogen sein, selbst wenns kein mmorpg ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

Das is aber nur sein subjektiver Eindruck  wie die Umfrage zeigt

ich hätte ja mal gerne die umfrage gesehn, wo dh vorne leigt
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=842&pk=13711


----------



## JonnyBee (26. April 2012)

naja ich sag mal so da jeder sein eigenes Loot einsammelt ist doch scheiß egal . Auch wenn 5 Hunter in der Gruppe sind hat keiner nachteile


----------



## puzzelmörder (26. April 2012)

asmolol schrieb:


> in meinen gruppen gibts immer neben mir mindestens einen weiteren dämonenjäger.
> und zum richtigstellen - der vergleich mit pizza und burger ist ziemlich abwegig. es wirkt auf nichts negativ aus wenn man lieber burger isst  in diablo bringts jedoch die klassenbalance ins wanken. in einem rpg soltle so etwas ausgewogen sein, selbst wenns kein mmorpg ist.



Die Leute spielen aber das was sie spielen wollen und nicht das was Blizzard oder sonst einer für ausgewogen hält.

Der DH ist die Klasse die mich am meisten interessiert und das obwohl ich die Beta dieses WE nicht gezockt habe. Als erstes werd ich mich wohl mit dem durch die Gegner metzeln egal wie viele davon noch rumrennen. 

Ich find den Burgervergleich spitze. Es wirkt sich auch in Diablo nicht negativ aus wenn 2 DH in der selben Gruppe sind.
Die Klassenbalance ist doch unabhängig davon wie viele Spieler eine Klasse spielen.


----------



## myadictivo (27. April 2012)

hatte eigntlich auch nie den eindruck, dass es von einer klasse in der beta besonders viele gab. hab selbst alle klassen auf 13 gespielt und kam immer mal vor, dass 2 der gleichen klasse in einem game waren. bei 5 klassen ist die wahrscheinlichkeit ja auch nicht grade gering.

fand den dämonenjäger aber auch nicht sonderlich spassig. auch im bekanntenkreis fand er eigentlich wenig anklang.


----------



## Mahii (4. Mai 2012)

Wie Blizz immer wieder DEUTLICH sagt "Diablo3 ist kein mmorpg!"


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich würd ich Diablo nich mal als RPG sehen .
ZUmindest weder Diablo 1 und 2 waren das wirklich.
90% aller Leute haben das als Hack & Slay, jagen und sammeln Spiel gezockt (ich auch :>).
Diablo 2 war halt in erster Linie neuen Items hinterherzurennen und seine Chars auszugestalten, die Story war ansich doch eher zweitrangig.
Vielleicht hat man sich das ganze einmal angesehen, aber das Spiel wird noch gut gezockt und mir kann keiner sagen, dass er Diablo 2 zum 100. mal durchspielt weil die Story so toll ist.
Ich persönlich würde mich auch freuen, wenn D3 so wie D2 wird nur eben größer und ich denke ich werde mit dem WD starten.


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2012)

natürlich war die story grandios 

und mephisto hab ich einzig und allein wegen seinem satz "du koohooommst zu späähääät, meine brüühüüder sind dir eeeentkommen" tausendfach übern jordan gehen lassen


----------



## Nightalb (6. Mai 2012)

*lach*

D3 ist ein Solo Spiel mit der *Möglichkeit* mit 3 Freunden zu spielen, was aber *KEINEN *Vorteil zum Solo Spiel ergibt.
(Die mobs sind einfach stärker)

In Umkehrschluss bedeutet das natürlich auch, dass 4 DH, genau so gute Chancen auf einen guten Dropp haben wie gemischte Gruppen.

Jeder loot ist individuell, man würfelt nicht, jeder hat seinen eigenen Loot, den Loot der anderen der Gruppe, sieht man nichtmal^^.

Eigendlich bedauer ich das sogar, UBRS mit 15 Hunter, Rag mit 22 Hunter, Scholo mit 5 Hunter. never ever soooo epic.
Jeder der heute spielt, weiss, dass es niemals wieder so ein EpicQuest geben wird, wie damals das Hunterquest.
E=mc2, kann man eben nur einmal erfinden (eher : finden)

Best regreats Night


----------



## myadictivo (6. Mai 2012)

Nightalb schrieb:


> *lach*
> 
> D3 ist ein Solo Spiel mit der *Möglichkeit* mit 3 Freunden zu spielen, was aber *KEINEN *Vorteil zum Solo Spiel ergibt.
> (Die mobs sind einfach stärker)



naja..imho gibts mehr exp  also schon einen vorteil. und afair gabs zumindest bei d2 gerüchteweise auch bessere drops, erhöhte chance auf nen guten drop im 8ppl game


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja..imho gibts mehr exp  also schon einen vorteil. und afair gabs zumindest bei d2 gerüchteweise auch bessere drops, erhöhte chance auf nen guten drop im 8ppl game



Chancenerhöhung gab es meines Wissens nach nicht. Die ergatterten EPs waren höher (bei 8 Spielern waren es 533% des "Singleplayer" Wertes) und die Mobs natürlich etwas schwieriger. Aber die Drops waren glaub ich nicht besser. Die Mobs, die alles droppen konnten (Baal (glaub ich) und PS (ganz sicher)) waren alleine bewältigbar auf Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle. Baal war halt umständlich wegen der Wellen, daher PS Runs alleine, da war dann die Droprate bspw. egal. Wichtiger ist, dass es den Grabbern an den Kragen geht, sollte man sich für gemeinsame Itemjagd entschließen (was natürlich nicht sofort geht, sondern auf Equip und Lvl ankommt, so meine Vermutung bzw. Hoffnung).

Natürlich kann ich mich in Bezug auf den Itemdrop irren, ist schon etwas lange her


----------



## Galanhead (18. Mai 2012)

Nun Ja....
Das ist doch bei jeder neuen Klasse so alle wollen sie spielen...
Ich zähle mich auch dazu und ein DH mach irre spass....

Was das spiel ansich angeht ist es ein tolles hack&slay mit einem coop Modus ohne störrendes Ninja looten wenn einer was gutes findet und du in einer gruppe bist kannst du es einfach fallen lassen und ein anderer kann es aufnehmen....

Auch getragenes zeuch kann weitergegeben und getauscht werden.....

Kein Sozialneid nur unendlicher Spielspaß....


----------

